# Programm um Video Qualität zu verbessern



## Dicker_Klops (28. März 2013)

*Programm um Video Qualität zu verbessern*

Hey
Hatte damals mal ein Programm mit dem ich Videos von der Qualität her aufbessern konnte. Das war so ein extra Programm um Videos für die Ps3 zu bearbeiten damit sie dort laufen. Damit habe ich alle videos die nicht liefen einfach umgewandelt (so zu sagen) damit sie liefen.  War sehr leicht zu bedienen. Weiss jedoch gerade den Namen nicht mehr, Dort konnte man auch nicht HD videos in HD videos umwandeln und verbessern von der Qualität. Weiss jedoch nicht obs was brachte da damals noch kein HD Tv hatte. 
Wollte mal fragen obs da ein gutes Programm gibt um videos von SD Qualität in HD ( am besten FULL) zu verbessern? 
Ist sowas überhaupt möglich?


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. März 2013)

*AW: Programm um Video Qualität zu verbessern*

Es gibt entsprechende Programme wie beispielsweise "vReveal".

Diese können Videos hochrechnen und deren Farbwerte, Wackler, Schärfe und Kontrast verändern (ich sage bewusst nicht verbessern).
Ob das Ergebnis wirklich besser ist ist Geschmackssache, denn man muss ganz klar sagen dass diese Programme keine Informationen aus dem nichts erschaffen können - also erwarte keine Wunder.


----------



## Dicker_Klops (28. März 2013)

*AW: Programm um Video Qualität zu verbessern*

Okey Vielen Dank für die schnelle Anwort.
Das Programm was mal damals da hatte konnte man auch die gleichen Sachen meine ich verbessern (ändern).
Werds mal testen.
Falls noch wer weitere Vorschläge hat kanns posten


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. März 2013)

*AW: Programm um Video Qualität zu verbessern*

"Testen" ist gut, du musst erst nachsehen obs eine Testversion gibt, vReveal ist kostenpflichtig (ich glaube rund 50€ oder sowas).


----------



## Dicker_Klops (28. März 2013)

*AW: Programm um Video Qualität zu verbessern*

Habe ebend schon nach geschaut gibt eine Free Version 
Jedoch hat die nicht wirklich gute bewertung bekommen, aber teste trotzdem


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. März 2013)

*AW: Programm um Video Qualität zu verbessern*

Die hat bestimmt irgendeine unbedeutende Einschränkung... wie etwa "du kannst die bearbeiteten Videos nicht abspeichern" oder "in allen bearbeiteten Videos istn vReaveal-Wasserzeichen in der Mitte von einem Quadratmeter Größe"


----------



## Dicker_Klops (28. März 2013)

*AW: Programm um Video Qualität zu verbessern*

Naja haste in etwa Recht. 
Was heißt Wasserzeichen in der Mitte genau ? Das dort ganze zeit nen Symbol mitten im video ist?
Hier stehn die Unterschiede Free/Premium vReveal - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. März 2013)

*AW: Programm um Video Qualität zu verbessern*

Keine Ahnung, das war einfach geraten 

Aber wenn ich weiter raten würde schätze ich mal dass das Wasserzeichen immer sichtbar bleiben wird und eine nicht unerhebliche Größe haben wird - schließlich will man den Kunden ja zum Kauf bewegen.


----------



## Dicker_Klops (28. März 2013)

*AW: Programm um Video Qualität zu verbessern*

Naja sehe ich ja später. 
Ich glaube das Programm verschlimmert nur die Videos. 
Ein guter Freund hat nen Netbook super kleines Display da sehen die videos gut aus. Bei mir auf 24 Zoll Monitor da erkenne ich jeden Pixel  
Das liegt an der Auflösung der videos denke ich mal ( nicht so der Experte)


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. März 2013)

*AW: Programm um Video Qualität zu verbessern*

Das liegt in 99% der Fälle schlicht an der niedrigen Qualität des Ausgangsmaterials. Wenn dein Anfangsvideo eine schlechte Auflösung hat kannst du noch so viel hochsamplen, das verbessert die Qualität nicht wirklich (und kann sie sogar verschlechtern).
Wie gesagt, diese programme können hier und da ein gutes Hilfsmittel sein aber zaubern können sie definitiv nicht.


----------



## AchtBit (28. März 2013)

*AW: Programm um Video Qualität zu verbessern*

Am besten das Video im KMPlayer abspielen und sämtlich Filter benutzen damit ein gutes Bild rauskommt. Das Ganze dann mit Fraps aufzeichnen und neu encodieren.


----------



## EvilMonk (28. März 2013)

*AW: Programm um Video Qualität zu verbessern*

Also als vReveal rausgekommen ist (2008 war das glaub ich) war es ziemlich cool Videos in Echtzeit stabilisieren und verändern zu können. Inzwischen kann das jedes billige Schnittprogramm genausogut oder besser, insofern macht vReveal echt keinen wirklichen Sinn mehr. Es war eher ne Techdemo damals um zu zeigen, dass es ne gute Idee wäre die GPU in Schnittprogramme einzubetten. Das hat jetzt fast jeder gemacht -> vReveal überflüssig.


----------



## Dicker_Klops (29. März 2013)

*AW: Programm um Video Qualität zu verbessern*

Also das Programm ist wirklich nicht so gut. Aber trotzdem danke für den Tipp. 
KMplayer könnte mir runter laden aber mit Fraps aufzeichen und encodieren weiss nicht ob das hin kriege und ob der aufwand so lohnt. 
Wie macht man das den bei Filmen? Weil viele filme erscheinen ja jetzt jetzt auf Bluray die schon ur alt sind. Soweit ich weiss bieten die ja auch 1080p oder?


----------



## AchtBit (29. März 2013)

*AW: Programm um Video Qualität zu verbessern*

Tja,die Frage ist wie wichtig ist dir die Verbesserung eines Videos. Mit KMplayer selbst kannst auch die Ausgabe aufzeichnen, nur halt nicht verlustfrei. Wenn du Qualität optimal steigern willst, dann kann ich dir nur zu Fraps raten. Ich weis nicht wie gut die Capture Funktion von dem Player ist, weil ich die noch nicht getestet hab. Ich bezweifle, dass damit HD Quali rauskommt. Der Vorteil von Fraps ist, dass du danach erstmal verschiedene Encoder und Profile probieren kannst, um das beste Resultat zu finden.


----------



## Dicker_Klops (2. April 2013)

*AW: Programm um Video Qualität zu verbessern*

Danke für eure ganzen Antworten. 
Ich werde mal nach Fraps schauen.


----------

